# Problems printing entire 13x19 image .



## tcsmith63 (Feb 19, 2019)

After 2 days of searching the forums I decided to post my concerns.
When attempting to print an image using 13x19 sub paper my Epson WF-7710 does not print entire image. It prints the length but not the width. At this time I am using Inkscape but planning to upgrade to photoshop or the like. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks a ton!


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

If you see a border on borderless prints, try these solutions:

• Make sure you are printing on a compatible borderless paper type and size.
Note: Do not select a custom paper size for borderless prints.
• Windows: Make sure you selected the Borderless setting in your printer software.
• OS X: Make sure you selected the Borderless checkbox or a paper size with a Borderless option in your printer software.
• Adjust the Expansion setting to adjust the amount of image expansion on the edges of borderless prints.
• Make sure the image size and the paper size are set correctly; if the image is small, the enlargement may not be enough to cover the paper.
• Access the Extended Settings (Windows) or Printing Preferences (OS X) and select Remove White Borders.

Or read through the user's manual:
[media]https://files.support.epson.com/docid/cpd3/cpd39216.pdf[/media]

After you pull up the user's manual (pdf) hit "Control + F" on your keyboard to open the "find" tool and type "borderless". It'll show you ALL the places where it talks about borderless printing.


----------



## tcsmith63 (Feb 19, 2019)

Thank you for the reply. I will try these steps.


----------



## tcsmith63 (Feb 19, 2019)

I got sidetracked but tried the suggestions from reply but am not quite understanding Expansion setting. Where is that located and what to change when I access it?


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Personally, I wouldn't recommend a full borderless print on sublimation paper. To avoid excessive 'gassing-out' issues I prefer to leave a white border around my prints.

If you still want to go borderless then make absolutely sure you use a cover sheet with every pressing to avoid staining the top platen of your press, resulting in ghost prints on subsequent garments.


----------



## tcsmith63 (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestion. Still weighing my options.


----------



## tcsmith63 (Feb 19, 2019)

Success at last. My document size was too large to use with the borderless
function. Resized and kept the borderless option unchecked.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

thanks for coming back with your solution for future searches


----------



## tcsmith63 (Feb 19, 2019)

into the T said:


> thanks for coming back with your solution for future searches


It was the least I could do. Thanks all.


----------

